# Letrozole success stories-do we need a trigger shot?



## Seekingsolace1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello all, I’m due to start my first ovulation induction cycle with letrozole. I have PCOS and a low BMI so am working on getting that to the normal range and taking inofolic supplements for the time being.
I wanted to know if anyone has taken letrozole for a timed intercourse and their experiences..did you need a trigger shot and approximately how many scans did you need? Right now my clinic is telling me I may need more than one scan and I have to keep costs budgeted as I’m self finding. How much did an ovulation induction cycle cost for you guys? If anyone can shed some light? Thanks..


----------



## sparkler2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello 

Good luck with your first cycle… it’s always exciting and quite overwhelming!
It will all work out so don’t overthink and stress (at-least try not too) but I know so much to get your head around. 

I will be starting my second round of ivf, this time I have been advised a mild cycle and I will be on Letrozol x3 a day being one in the morning, afternoon, and evening.
I will also be on Pergoveris daily and then Cetrotide & Ovitrelle. Scan on day 7 & 10 and egg retrieval day 13 🙏🏽

Where about a are you based? I used ultrasound-direct and found them very good with images and report sent immediately.


----------



## Seekingsolace1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi, Thanks for your reply! Good luck with your round of IVF, I hope this one works out  I am aware that ovitrelle is a trigger shot but apologies I don’t know what are pergoveris and cetrotide..

I’m based in Berkshire but going to LWC Cardiff for my treatments since I had heard good reviews and was recommended by someone..the doctor has been very reassuring but they’re unable to quote me one price for the cycle saying it varies depending upon the patient and I’m sure you’re aware of how fertility treatments/investigations are all emotionally and financially draining.
I am quite excited but also nervous, especially the anxiety kicking in saying what if it doesn’t work…and that’s so tough to get around. I am trying to keep busy and not stress (like you said) but the mind wanders where it wants..

What about your clinic? Are you happy with it? How long has the journey been? It’s always great to speak to someone who knows what TTC is like because all my real life friends don’t…


----------



## sparkler2020 (Jan 3, 2020)

I have to say it much harder than I even expected, we had male factor fertility issues and chose ICSI. 
I was confident as everything else with my health was good. I ended up producing 12 follicles, sadly only one egg retrieved. I did feel such a sadness and a weird loss at the one egg not making it. 
I could not help it! 
The medications after the egg retrieval gave me the worst side affects very unfortunately. 

But that was September and here we are round two commencing, with a positive energy and outlook. 
I hope that this mild ivf promotes fewer follicles but mature ones and we can get further along in this journey.


----------



## gamrguk77 (Jan 25, 2017)

Seekingsolace1 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply! Good luck with your round of IVF, I hope this one works out  I am aware that ovitrelle is a trigger shot but apologies I don’t know what are pergoveris and cetrotide..
> 
> I’m based in Berkshire but going to LWC Cardiff for my treatments since I had heard good reviews and was recommended by someone..the doctor has been very reassuring but they’re unable to quote me one price for the cycle saying it varies depending upon the patient and I’m sure you’re aware of how fertility treatments/investigations are all emotionally and financially draining.
> I am quite excited but also nervous, especially the anxiety kicking in saying what if it doesn’t work…and that’s so tough to get around. I am trying to keep busy and not stress (like you said) but the mind wanders where it wants..
> ...


Hi Seekingsolace1,

I'm on a different medication protocol due to frozen DE transfer just want to say "HI" to a fellow LWC Cardiff patient.
In a treatment the need of scans are very various. I had three monitoring scans, which £450 in total as they cancelled that cycle. Second time had four scans, they let me go til day 20 cos my lining wasn't getting thicker fast enough.
So you never know how many you'll need personally, depends on how your body is reacting to the meds.
Good luck to you 🤞


----------



## Seekingsolace1 (Jul 30, 2021)

gamrguk77 said:


> Hi Seekingsolace1,
> 
> I'm on a different medication protocol due to frozen DE transfer just want to say "HI" to a fellow LWC Cardiff patient.
> In a treatment the need of scans are very various. I had three monitoring scans, which £450 in total as they cancelled that cycle. Second time had four scans, they let me go til day 20 cos my lining wasn't getting thicker fast enough.
> ...


Hi gamrguk77, so nice to see a fellow LWC Cardiff patient here!  Thanks for sharing your experience..I really required an estimate as budgeting my fertility treatments alongside everything else is quite nerve wracking..and that’s why any estimate would be helpful at the moment so thanks!  I have yet to book further nursing consults and quite anxious but thanks for your wishes..really appreciate it


----------

